# Look who's back!



## Gregz (3/1/18)

Hi everybody I hope you all well and had a great festive season.
I just wanted to announce I am back under a new name for reasons known only to the computer gods.
I was registered and active under the username *Scott* for many months but when I took a sabatical my email address suddenly popped up as me being registered as the name I initially attempted without success. Scott and my entire "history" has dissapeared into the wilderness. But then again maybe that's not a bad thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Welcome back @Gregz

Send me a PM if you would like to "resurrect" your old account and we can try do that for you.


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Hi, and welcome back! @Gregz


----------



## Andre (3/1/18)

No, please come back as @Scott, if at all possible.


----------

